# insert plate for Porter Cable PCB 220 ts table saw



## JimH (Oct 27, 2010)

I would like to make an zero clearance insert plate for my PCB220ts … it is a very different shape and application than I have seen before. Can any one help me?

Jim


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

A picture may help?


----------



## JimH (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanx Mark - here's what I have… I'll try to get a better one soon…


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I make mine from either UHMW or MDF. Use the existing plate for a template with a bearing guided router bit on the router table. Put the blank in the TS and SLOWLY raise the blade that you will use thru the plate while holding the blank in place with a caul across the TS. I will fit set screws in the insert for adjustment.
Some saws will require the edges to be relieved for flush fit to the table top. I do this with the router table.
Bill


----------



## JimH (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey thanx for the reply Bill, the application is real different from most saws that I've worked with. the insert is quite narrow, I'm working on posting some pics as soon as my camera charges up I'll get them on here.

Appreciate your input - thanx

Jim


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

here an different take on an I have used for a a fast ZCI. http://joneakes.com/learning-curve/110-rip-cut-cutting-plastic-laminate#videocontainer151 the video explains it very well.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Jim…I recently got this saw, but haven't taken it out of the box yet. Before purchasing it I did a lot of research on it and one of its biggest negatives was the difficulty of a ZCI. Not sure if anyone has figured it out yet, but try checking out the product reviews on Lowe's website and see if anyone has suggested anything good. If you figure it out let me know since once I start using mine I'm sure I will wanna make a ZCI and a insert for my dado set


----------



## JimH (Oct 27, 2010)

Here's what we're looking at…















!http://i1062.photobucket.com/albums/t497/jimhibbard/035.jpg!

cool video Andew, I'm sure that technique will come in handy later on. 
Ben - I will check out Lowes - if I find anything I'll let you know. By all means get that saw out of the box, it is a great little saw, tune it up and have fun, it travels easy too.


----------



## jonchilds (May 16, 2011)

This is my one major complaint about this saw. The plate is not good at all. I hope someone smarter than me comes up with something to deal with this.

Also, Jim from the picture it looks like you had the same problem as me getting a sticker off and scratching up the plate a little. Glad it wasn't just me 

This really isn't a well designed part of the saw.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I always tell my wife that anything can be made out of wood. I have a hard time believing that this is the one thing that can't be done though you may have to remove the riving knife on the back of the blade. It will probably be bit until I have a chance to use it since I currently have no shop, my tools are all packed away, and my saw is sitting in a storage unit. Once I buy my house this summer it will be one of the first things I do.


----------



## boutaswell (May 7, 2011)

I made a zci for an old Craftsman ts that I inherited from my dad and it turned out very well. So well that I actually made a few "designer plates also. To me, what makes this one so difficult is there are no hold down screws for the plate. Hold down consists of a prong on one end to slip into a slot on the throat and the other end consists of a molded and attached spring clip that fits under the table rim on the near end. I'm going out right now and try again. I'm not going to let this thing beat me. Just need to figure out how to duplicate this spring. If successful, I'll post a pic or too. If not successful, I'll post a pic of the hole in the shed wall. LOL!!! JK!!! I'm already past that stage.

Maybe I can incorporate those 2 leveling hex screws as hold down screws somehow.

Richard


----------



## startreking (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a similar style of insert I'll be watching this thread.


----------



## JimH (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanx for the encouragement all…I may just use a sheet if formica and get it over with…


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Just saw a magazine tip where they suggested using tape to basically create a ZCI. Wonder how this could work to solve the problem on this saw. Obviously if you needed something SUPER accurate or were making certain cuts that wouldn't work, but I think it could potentially work in a number of situations where you needed a ZCI.


----------



## boutaswell (May 7, 2011)

Well, I've fashioned one out of wood, I just need to figure out how to secure it now. I've got the close(nearest to your belly) screw hole done. It helps that the wood at that point is thick. At the screw hole at the other end, the wood is thinner thus making it very difficult to drill and recess a hold for a screw and the screw head. Since I have been able to fully lock down my new "plate", I haven't brought the blade up through it yet. Heck, the whole thing could just shatter at that point for all I know. I'll try to insert a couple of pics here. This is a side by side of the oem & what I've contrived so far.









The next couple of pics show the little built in latches on the oem plate. If I could figure some way to put these on the wooden plate, that would solve all the problems.








The next pic is the near end with the spring latch.








The next pic shows the near end and where I've put the screw hole. Actually, on the oem plate, these screws were for leveling only, not to hold it in place.


----------



## JimH (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanx Ben and Richard
I thot this request had died, I am going to get a piece of formica and see how that will work. Basically I will cut it big enough to cover my whole table rather than just the insert.

Richard good luck with your idea I am interested in seeing how you make out

Thanx you guys


----------



## boutaswell (May 7, 2011)

I've been pretty lucky so far in not needing to rip very thin, long pieces yet. Anything under 12 inches I normally just use my sled which pretty much serves the same purpose. I just want to be able to have a zci like the big boys.


----------



## JimH (Oct 27, 2010)

one of these days I am going to build a sled too. presently I am slowly working on a corner hutch for my wife…


----------



## boutaswell (May 7, 2011)

Well, my sled is nothing fancy by any means but it sure helps confidence and safety wise when it comes to cutting smaller pieces, either single or repetitive cuts. It's been a few days since I've been to the shed but it's to warm up some this weekend so hopefully I can spend some time (and wood) experimenting; might even try Rockler's dovetail kit again since I didn't have much luck at 35 degrees.


----------



## LGLDSR73 (Jul 24, 2013)

Greetings All!

Nice Forum!

I could not agree more with Jonchilds assessment of this being the one *major* drawback to this saw. I finally ordered an OEM Dado Throat Plate, P/N 5140097-90. However, no set screws were included. Does anyone know if the set screws that ship with this saw can be used?

Thank you!


----------



## Bradpaulp (Mar 18, 2014)

Ben the Viking, did you ever get around to making a zci for this? No one else seems to be an active member, and I just bought this saw last week. I really love it, but have run into a few issues cutting thin strips.
Would love to see if someone managed to create one. Thanks for any help.


----------



## CyrilFiggis (Dec 29, 2014)

Just curious if anyone has been successful with making a ZCI for this saw. Having built a sled for it, I have gotten by doing most things, but now want to revisit this topic. Bradpaulp, did you do one? Thanks.


----------



## Ejsdad (Feb 17, 2015)

Use painters tape for zero clearance. Works fine except thin pieces fall down by blade. Will solve that problem I hope. Also made a zero clearance out of thin plywood. Worked okay for a time, but the next one will be out of planed oak. Hope this helps.


----------



## shadetre (Mar 3, 2013)

I have made a few by attaching rare earth magnets to a thin piece of wood and using the bandsaw to cut a thin piece to the shape of the throat in the metal OEM plate. I glue the two pieces of wood together. It works well for a good while before failing in the throat area. I swap inserts for different blades.


----------



## boutaswell (May 7, 2011)

Never thought about using rare earth magnets. Good idea.


----------

